# Blank PMs



## HelenD123 (16 Mar 2009)

I've replied to a few PMs this evening but they've come through blank. I also seem to be having problem quoting posts in my replies in threads today. Is this peculiar to me or are other people having the same problems?


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2009)

Hi Helen,

It could be a cookie problem.

Click here to clear your cookies, then log back in an see if the problem still exists.

If it does, and other people are having similar problems, let me know and I'll check the database.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2009)

Hi Helen,

Okay, I've optimised all the database tables - has it made a difference?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Mar 2009)

I'll have to check when I'm at home tonight. Thanks for looking into it Shaun.


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Mar 2009)

Seems to be working OK now. Thanks.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> Okay, I've optimised all the database tables



am I alone in finding that kind of thing completely scary? It's like having a man come round with a screwdriver and twiddling something in your ear....


----------

